# News: Alutech 2010



## Maui (26. August 2009)

ich hab ein bischen was für euch 

checkt ***hier***

mit mehr fotos.


----------



## Resendisback (27. August 2009)

Sieht nett aus !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (27. August 2009)

Geiler Keiler!


----------



## mr proper (27. August 2009)

Dit Pudelfrästeil sieht ja auch der Hammer aus

Und ich glaub ich muß mal wegen den Aufklebern den Jürgen anrufen hab ein mal Schwarz und ein mal Weiße Alutechschriftzüge aber irgend wie gefällt mir dit alles nich der vom 2010er Keiler sieht aber schön dezent aus.


----------



## Marina (29. August 2009)

hmmm is mir irgendwie zu eckig, da fehlt ein bisschen die bewegung im rahmen, also es sieht noch nicht so ganz stimmig aus, finde ich. die älteren modelle waren schöner, aber hab ja eins von denen


----------



## Wipp (30. August 2009)

*vive la EVOLUTION!!*





Ungewöhnlich mal anders





see you at eurobike


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. August 2009)

Der neue Keiler läuft schon kaum mehr unter Evolution. Der ist göttlich (und das kann nichtmal die hässliche Wippe ändern).


----------



## Frorider86 (30. August 2009)

...ohweh...das könnte meinen Geldbeutel etwas strapazieren
Ma schauen...wie der Pudel DH ausschauen wird


----------



## Maui (30. August 2009)

so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








das is der WC Pudel

ich spar auch schonmal fürn Divine Keiler


----------



## Frorider86 (30. August 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Fehler...hätte erst auf der HP schauen sollen^^
Danke

Uiuiuui...15,35Kg


----------



## flyingscot (30. August 2009)

Wipp schrieb:


> *vive la EVOLUTION!!*



Bisher fand ich die "neuen" Keilen seit 2009 optisch bei weitem nicht so ansprechend, wie die ursprüngliche Version. Aber mit dieser Wippe find ichs wieder ziemlich stimmig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (30. August 2009)

uups, als ich meinen post geschrieben habe war der pudel und das komplettbike noch nicht oben. Schön, schön.


----------



## b00m (1. September 2009)

Der Keiler sieht echt wie nen brutales Tier aus. Geiles Design!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. September 2009)

Ok, ich habs zeitlich nicht geschafft, also wer war auf der Messe?

Ich brauch dringend News bezüglich der neuen Steuersätze!
Bitte erleuchtet mich!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Tilo (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Soeben gefunden ........

http://www.dirty-pages.net/specials/vimeo.php?id=7

http://www.dirty-pages.nl/specials/item.php?id=44671

cu
Tilo


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. September 2009)

Hab JÜ grad ne Mail geschrieben wg. Steuersätzen, mit der Bitte mir doch einen Einzeiler mit Daten, Preis und Verfügbarkeit zu tippen.

Mal schaun ob er im Nachmessestress die Zeit findet.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## 2und4zig (18. September 2009)

Hallo! 
Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Preise und Daten der Gabeln von Kowa jetzt auf der Alutechseite zu finden sind 

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/KOWA/index.html

Ich habe irgendwie gerade ein sehr starkes Kaufbedürfnis... bei den Preisen und Gewichten schienen wir einen schönen Konkurrenten für die etablierten Firmen haben.

Hier die Preisliste:

GF 1799.-
200SX  1480.-
200SI 1259.-
180SF 1110.-
180FR RC 963.-
180FR R 740.-
160FR RC 963.-
160FR R 740.-
FR Coil 504.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. September 2009)

Ich wöllt erstmal wissen was denn im Dämpfer so werkelt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. September 2009)

Mail vom Jü bezüglich Steuersätzen:



			
				Die Kuh schrieb:
			
		

> hallo stefan,
> ja der eine ist ein reduzuersteuersatz von 1,5 auf 1-1/8" der nur wenige mm hoch baut.
> über den anderen kann ich noch nicht sprechen da er noch geprüft wird ob er zum patent angemeldet werden kann.
> preise werden so wie die a nderen bei 100euro liegen.
> ...


----------



## 2und4zig (21. September 2009)

Jippie, genau das Produkt, das ich mir erhoffte! 
Mich würde jetzt interessieren, was die patentwürdige Idee am Steuersatz ist ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. September 2009)

Da wurde was von innovativer Lenkwinkelverstellung am Keiler berichtet, und zwar ohne das man das Tretlager verändert.

Hmm, en 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft hat in einem 1.5 Steuerrohr verdammt viel Platz. 

*Evtl die Geometrieverstellung über den Steuersatz? Da macht das mit Patent anmelden auch wieder Sinn!*

Ich hoffe die neuen Alutech Steuersätze werden gut, mein 1.5 XLong ist nämlich ziemlich bescheiden was Lagerqualität und Gewicht angeht. Ich hoffe Alutech wird da besser, sonst kauf ich das nächste mal Reset! (Wan.5 Shorty)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Condor (21. September 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> *Evtl die Geometrieverstellung über den Steuersatz? Da macht das mit Patent anmelden auch wieder Sinn!*


Gibts schon, siehe hier!


----------



## 2und4zig (21. September 2009)

Der Steuersatz auf der von dir verlinkten Seite ändert den Lenkwinkel über eine Variation der Oberrohrlänge. Vielleicht verwendet Alutech ja ein anderes System, vielleicht sogar ein ohne Austreiben verstellbares  
Wäre klasse.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. September 2009)

Und weiter im Programm!



			
				Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jü,
> danke für die Info. Ich weiß das du dich nicht Details über den hoffentich patentwürdigen Steuersatz auslassen willst aber eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> Handelt es sich dabei auch um einen (flachbauenden?) 1.5 Reducer? Weil wenn ja dann würd ich noch ein paar Wochen / Monate mit dem Steuersatzkauf warten.
> ...





			
				Die Kuh schrieb:
			
		

> ja du kannst warten ;-))


----------



## Johnny Jape (20. November 2009)

und schon was neues über den steuersatz?


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. November 2009)

ok, dann von mir, bald gibt es neuigkeiten, sehr bald muahaaha freu


----------



## 2und4zig (25. November 2009)

Meinst du die neuen Steuersätze? Hmmm, ich hoffe es ist nichts für mich zu Interessantes dabei, ich hab gerade einen bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (25. November 2009)

jau geht sich um die steuersätze


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2009)

160g.
Lieferbar wohl ab Dezember. Mehr Infos hat der Jü nicht raus gerückt

Ich hoffe der taugt was, sonst fliegt hier ein Reset ein!


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Dezember 2009)

edit:

hab noch die einbauhöhe, oben  8,5mm und unten 5mm, preis wahrscheinlich um die 100,-, winkelschalen gibts 0,5 und 1 grad


----------



## EagleEye (8. Dezember 2009)

das klingt ja nicht schlecht, ist er auch Pudeltauglich? (Einpresstiefe 25mm)?


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Dezember 2009)

denke mal ja, warum sollte er steuersätze produzieren wenn man sie lt. garantievorgaben nicht fahren sollte


----------



## EagleEye (8. Dezember 2009)

naja gibt ja noch andere Räder, aber dann bin ich ja mal gespannt gut das ich noch dabei bin mir alle Teile zu besorgen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei vollintegrierten ist die Einpresstiefe jetzt nicht ganz so wichtig wie bei nem normalen Steuersatz da die Kräfte total anders angreifen.

Dennoch - ich glaube nicht das Jü von der 25mm Angabe abweichen wird.


----------



## -=MARS=- (4. Februar 2010)

mal was anderes; passt vlt auch nicht ganz, will aber auch keinen extra Thread aufmachen: 
Ist der Jürgen eigtl Ingenieur oder Metallbauer o.ä.? Oder ist er einfach Autodidakt?


----------



## tadea nuts (4. Februar 2010)

Ich galube in irgendeinem Fernsehbeitrag hat er mal gesagt, dass er gelernter Schneider ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=MARS=- (4. Februar 2010)

hehe 

hier steht, dass er mal Autohändler war:
http://www.lesewitz.de/reportage/texte/reportage/extrawurst/extrawurst.html


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Februar 2010)

Hat jetzt mal einer den neuen Verstellsteuersatz ausprobiert?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mr proper (8. Februar 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Gibts schon, siehe hier!



Fänd ich auch mal absolut interessant, zwar nich für mein Alutech aber fürs Tourenbike.
Mal ne Frage zu dem Link aus dem Zitat, is dafür nich ne ganz genau Definierte Steuerrohrlänge wichtig??


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Februar 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hat jetzt mal einer den neuen Verstellsteuersatz ausprobiert?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan





nun ich warte noch, hab meinen rahmen zum pulvern verschickt und soll dann mit dem neuen steuersatz und neuer gabel zurückkommen, denke diese oder nächste woche wirds soweit sein.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Februar 2010)

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden. Und Foto dazu, am besten auf der Waage!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S.Jay (8. Februar 2010)

Mensch Lord meinst Du Du übertreibst nicht ein wenig mit dem Gewichtswahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2010)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Mensch Lord meinst Du Du übertreibst nicht ein wenig mit dem Gewichtswahn?



niemals 

16648g. Viel zu viel für eine Enduro Sau!

Johnny, was gibts neues? Die Woche schon was geworden?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. Februar 2010)

nö. 
liefertermin für meine teilchen ist mitte februar, denke/hoffe auf nächste woche, dann ist ja spätestens mitte februar


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> nö.
> liefertermin für meine teilchen ist mitte februar, denke/hoffe auf nächste woche, dann ist ja spätestens mitte februar



naaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Februar 2010)

der pulvermann lässt den jürgen hängen, mein rahmen liegt schon bei ihm, meine gabel aber noch nicht


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2010)

Ok, Fackeln und Mistgabeln, wir schnappen uns den Pulvermann!


----------

